# Capt. Tim Land "1st report"



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey everyone this is Capt. Tim Land with DP charters. I recently got my captains license and have been running trips the last 2 months for Capt. Dusty Powers. I have been absolutely crushing the Spanish and have had some great days on kings and redfish. I had a few days catching limits of slots with a lot of bulls released for another day. We have caught the Spanish on speck rigs and straw rigs by clark spoons(Outcast bait & tackle). The redfish are eating any live bait mostly small finger mullet that I am catching at the boat ramp at shoreline park. Good luck and see you on the water.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, lookie there. Congrats Tim. Best of luck to ya.

Are the Spanish still in acre size schools just outside the pass?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Greats news Tim!! Glad to hear you are having fun!!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

It's in his blood.
Congratulations "El Capitan !


----------



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

Captain, what time of day are you hooking the reds?


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

The time of day has not mattered as long as there is some out going tide!!! Good Luck


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Go get em Timmy!


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Man those pics looked good until that last one with the big, ugly dude in it, LOL.


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Joe LOL!!!!! Thats not me its a client from Arkansas......


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Goodness gracious, there are two of ya'll walking around this world???? Man, that is a scary thought ....

Actually, I almost did not post that 'cause I was not 100% that it was you but I thought, what are the chances of two people looking like that ... oh well, I know now that it is 100%. LOL ....

Just in case your client sees this thread ...... disclaimer: no feelings were meant to be intentionally hurt by my post .... if your feelings were hurt, please accept my apologies that you look like Timmy!!!!!!!!!!

All of this is in jest of course ......

Nice catches Tim. Best of luck to you in your new endeavor.

BTW, you did not anser my question above ... are the Spanish still thick just outside the pass?


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Holy cow, I don't think the world can handle 2 Timmy Lands! Congrats on getting your captains license and on your recent success. I always knew you would make a great captain.


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Spanish are just about everywhere!!! inside the pass as well as just outside....


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Great work Capt!!!


----------

